# [discussione] che programma avete emergiato?

## millennio

Quale programma avete emergiato e ne siete stati veramente soddisfatti?

----------

## marco86

prelink, mi ha velocizzato un casino KDE con un macchina vecchia, va veramente bene..  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

il primo programma che ho emerso dopo il bootstrap: vim

----------

## Sparker

quanta

(avrei detto easytag, è veramente fantastico, ma ha ancora dei bug fastidiosi)

----------

## Raffo

the gimp, come nn amarlo!   :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

world  :Smile: 

----------

## kender_m

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> il primo programma che ho emerso dopo il bootstrap: vim

 

idem   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pelon's

x11-misc/bubblemon   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

bash-completion

----------

## shanghai

fluxbox

Ho smesso subito di usarlo (era ancora un pò troppo complicato per un novellino), ma mi fece conoscere le interfacce lightweight. Passai a xfce4, che uso ancora.

----------

## koma

cmatrix

----------

## Cagnulein

anche io per adesso direi quanta...in attesa di riuscire a compilare mono  :Smile: 

----------

## hardskinone

qingy

----------

## klaudyo

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> anche io per adesso direi quanta...in attesa di riuscire a compilare mono 

 

A me mono compila senza problemi.... anche il "debole" supporto alle System.Windows.Form ha compilato senza problemi, anche se poi ho fatto un test ed ho scoperto che non vanno....   :Laughing: 

Per quanto riguarda un emerge soddisfacente,  boh firefox, fnfx per i tasi funzione toshiba..... a dimenticavo..... i core-font (si chiamavano così?)   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jecko_Hee

negli ultimi tempi sicuramente SuperTux  :Very Happy: , l'ho finito in un attimo. adesso aspetto con impazienza l'uscita della Milestone 2   :Wink: 

----------

## Ceppus

sicuramente scumvm grazie al quale mi funziona "Day of Tentacle"   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ceppus wrote:*   

> sicuramente scumvm grazie al quale mi funziona "Day of Tentacle"    

 

Intendi penso

```
*  games-engines/scummvm

      Latest version available: 0.6.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,593 kB

      Homepage:    http://scummvm.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Reimplementation of the SCUMM game engine used in Lucasarts adventures
```

----------

## Ceppus

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Intendi penso
> 
> ```
> *  games-engines/scummvm
> 
> ...

 

che pignolo...    :Cool: 

comunque si, proprio quello...

P.S: Errori causati dal non avere gentoo al lavoro...  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ceppus wrote:*   

> P.S: Errori causati dal non avere gentoo al lavoro... 

 

Male fai richiesta di averlo

----------

## s4t4n

Definitely emacs!

----------

## Sasdo

hun ... non saprei... direi

vim

è quello che uso più spesso e che (per ora) non mi ha ancora tradito...

----------

## akiross

strano... io devo essere l'unico definitivamente intelligente  :Very Happy: 

gcc rulez!

----------

## mrfree

voto anche io per scummvm

Ahhh che bei momenti ... Monkey Island   :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

Umm no sai, scherzi a parte (GCC e' comunque fondamentale e una cosa favolosa)

io sono soddisfatto di 

vim, gimp, blender, fluxbox, gaim -> l'ultima versione e firefox

il resto non mi gasa cosi' tanto (a parte wesnoth...)

mi spiace, non posso dare una priorita' ad uno di essi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## egolf

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> bash-completion

 

idem!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

pan

Il miglior newsreader del mondo  :Smile: 

----------

## pascalbrax

nvidia-glx && nvidia-kernel

... eh... che ci volete fare...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

```

*  app-misc/mc

      Latest version available: 4.6.0-r7

      Latest version installed: 4.6.0-r7

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.ibiblio.org/mc/

      Description: GNU Midnight Commander cli-based file manager
```

E' il mio file manager preferito   :Very Happy: 

----------

## !equilibrium

la + grande soddisfazione per me è stata Eclipse, un unico ambiente IDE per tutti i linguaggi di programmazione che suo... e funziona veramente bene   :Shocked: 

----------

